# making my first multiplex frame.



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

y


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks interesting ... Can't wait to see the finished ones


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

doing a fine job there buddy.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i understand the fork tips do not look they could hold bands yet.. i already can see how they look in my head, and i think they are interesting and original.. we will see, though.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that thing has style, from the looks think you might be on par with many established designers already

after it's all done perhaps should shoot a lot with it before making the next one, then you will mold form and function together nicely


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> that thing has style, from the looks think you might be on par with many established designers already
> 
> after it's all done perhaps should shoot a lot with it before making the next one, then you will mold form and function together nicely


thank you! i think the style will really show up in a day or so.. i still have a lot of shaping to do. I agree with you that next time i will focus more on function instead of style.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks great. I wish i was lucky enough to find some material like that.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> That looks great. I wish i was lucky enough to find some material like that.


honestly, i am constantly keeping my eyes open for stuff. For the past month or so i have been looking specifically for baltic birch and never saw any until this huge score.
i truly have no room to store any more, but i keep my eyes open anyways..


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Then you scored by dedication,not luck. Good job man.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking lovely - I'll bet it's going to be really comfortable in the hand...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks nice. Kind of reminds me of those pictures of bats in flight from the movies.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good work BJ, keep on doing....cheers.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

cool bud, looks pretty original


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG, i just carried home two more 3'X3' of 3/4 inch boards of that stuff. i balanced it on my head just like i carried home the other 4X3/... i have so much wood, its retarded.
i cleaned out that whole pile of debris at the renovated restaurant. there may be a few smaller boards.. but nothing worth going back for. i dont know any of the exact measurements because i do not have a measuring tape but i do have a big metal ruler.. all of the 1.5 inch stuff i have is 5 inches wide and i have about 25 feet of it. The 3/4 inch, i have 2 boards 3 feet squared and another 4 feet by 3 feet.. there is the odd staple or screw or nail in the 1.5 inch stuff but the 3/4 inch is totally clean. 
I am thinking I might start selling slingshots lol.. like why not.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That stash would last me beyond the grave, LOL!

That one you are making looks like it's going to be nice.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That stash would last me beyond the grave, LOL!
> 
> That one you are making looks like it's going to be nice.


it may last me to the grave too. hehe. multiplex is cool and all, but laminated different woods is much cooler. I may end up using all this multiplex for roughing out ideas and such. Because i am so new to working with wood, I originally thought multiplex was the cats meow, but i am beginning to see how it really isn't as amazing as i once thought. Sure , its strong, and the lines can be worked to look really cool, but using real wood, and especially making naturals, are so much nicer looking and more original. My natural stash is pretty unreal , so everyone can expect to see a lot of naturals this year from me. I have been doing a bit of research and I think that in about 6 months or less i will be selling slingshots. I do not want to mass produce any design so each slingshot will be original. I wont be doing it for money so much as i would be doing it to get my art in other peoples hands to appreciate. I hope some of you guys will want them .


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have two days off after today.. it will be finished.


----------



## hotchi witchi (Aug 12, 2011)

If you want to sell them you must decide between form and function. Do you want to sell the tool for the job or something to beautiful to risk shooting? Your doing good so far


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> That stash would last me beyond the grave, LOL!
> 
> That one you are making looks like it's going to be nice.


it may last me to the grave too. hehe. multiplex is cool and all, but laminated different woods is much cooler. I may end up using all this multiplex for roughing out ideas and such. Because i am so new to working with wood, I originally thought multiplex was the cats meow, but i am beginning to see how it really isn't as amazing as i once thought. Sure , its strong, and the lines can be worked to look really cool, but using real wood, and especially making naturals, are so much nicer looking and more original.	My natural stash is pretty unreal , so everyone can expect to see a lot of naturals this year from me. I have been doing a bit of research and I think that in about 6 months or less i will be selling slingshots. I do not want to mass produce any design so each slingshot will be original. I wont be doing it for money so much as i would be doing it to get my art in other peoples hands to appreciate. I hope some of you guys will want them .
[/quote]
thats a good way to look at it bj.custom pieces mate,nice and personal,as you say ,getting your art into peoples hands,after all,who can define what is art and what is not????


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so true. i have been doing different kinds of art for many years, but nothing compares to how i feel about making slingshots.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> That looks great. I wish i was lucky enough to find some material like that.


same, all i can find is a big board of 18mm marine multiplex in the warehouse but i am still saving up for the bandsaw.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Daniel J said:


> That looks great. I wish i was lucky enough to find some material like that.


same, all i can find is a big board of 18mm marine multiplex in the warehouse but i am still saving up for the bandsaw.
[/quote]
just keep your eyes open.. personally i walk everywhere, so I have a lot of time to scour the area for goods. I wish i had a scroll or band saw but I have been having no issues just using a coping saw.. i can cut a frame in 10 minutes. that isnt a big deal


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i was sanding this a bit today.. not quite done, but its looking sweet.


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that thing looks brilliant!









Scooby


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought it looked good before you sanded it, I love it awesome work.

Martin


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Martin said:


> I thought it looked good before you sanded it, I love it awesome work.
> 
> Martin


thanks martin.. i take that as a huge compliment coming from you.. Your slingshots are second to none.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> I thought it looked good before you sanded it, I love it awesome work.
> 
> Martin


thanks martin.. i take that as a huge compliment coming from you.. Your slingshots are second to none.
[/quote]
ill second that


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

stunning!!! you make great looking slingshots.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the emerging ply layers. Stain should bring them out beautifully. Good job.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its finished now! going out later to shoot it before work


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

I have decided to go the way of multiple layers of wood or plywood. I think this is the direction of slingshots as a sport. I think your design is good and your reuse of of scrap materials a big bonus. I found some good wood and hope to post soon.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

bj000 said:


> its finished now! going out later to shoot it before work


excellent work mate looks great. do you have a template for it ? . i wanna make 1


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

atom said:


> its finished now! going out later to shoot it before work


excellent work mate looks great. do you have a template for it ? . i wanna make 1








[/quote]
i do not have a template but i could make up one, no problem


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

shooting the bat at work.. ammo is kalamata olives





i don't hit the target lol

forgive the bbq container in the forground


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice bj. You did all that shaping with hand tools? It looks very symmetrical. Nice!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

all hand tools.. coping saw to cut it out, rasp to shape it, sandpaper to finish, steel wool to shine.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i prefer using just hand tools aswell more fun in away


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

oh and good vid


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

You did a nice job shaping that up, nicely finished as well. Great videos to, shooting at works brilliant.

Martin


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Martin said:


> You did a nice job shaping that up, nicely finished as well. Great videos to, shooting at works brilliant.
> 
> Martin


thanks buddy. lately i have been combining work and slingshots. lol.. the bat slingshot here , i did a lot of rasping at work when it was slow. 
and this thing does shoot really well but I already see a problem with the design.. working on a new one now lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work, BJ. You obviously have the knack! And you have opened up a whole new realm ... the slingshot as food delivery system!!!!! I can just see your new restaurant ....









Cheers ...... Charles


----------

